# At-home force dryer?



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with an at-home force dryer, or if they're the same ones that groomers use? I'm pretty sure when I was looking at them like, a year ago, they were like, $1000, but Amazon seems to have some for under $200. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=force+dryer

Does anyone have an experience with them?


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

No. But I've used an air compressor before. Works incredibly well on shedding dogs, if you don't mind fur covering everything when you're done.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

The groomer at work has a couple of force air dryers. I have used the Metro Air Force on Jasper and it worked great. You could see all that undercoat just blowing everywhere. haha


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I use a metro forced air dryer. If you have a larger breed, I recommend getting the two speed, but you definitely don't have to spend thousands on one


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a 2 speed B-Air dryer. No way would I use it inside, the fur that comes off the dogs is scary. Really fun to watch the water blow out of the fur and I love being able to see the dogs' skin, never could see super dense and short furred Sassy's skin before I got the dryer. Compare the air speed and air volume to get the best deal, then I shopped for a quieter type. Hand held would be closer to dog ears and heavy, long hose keeps noisy motor from dog and might keep the filter from getting clogged with dog hair too. I can get Max's neck hair nice and straight with the dryer but sadly a nice walk with occasional brush through on a warm dry day is just as fast drying as the dryer and I know much easier on both of us.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you'd be fine with either a Metro or B-Air. I have the professional B-Air in my grooming shop and I LOVE it!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have used the one at the Do it yourself place. When I bath Susie and use it on her (it is not hot air) it blows the hair everywhere. I would not want to use one in my house and try and clean up all the hair though.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

I use my own blow dryer on a warm setting on my short haired dogs after a bath in winter. There are a lot of sleepy-eyes and mmmmmm--ing. They love it!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Heat isn't good for the coat (or testicles!) which is why the pros use forced air.

I have a grooming set up in my basement, so hair all over isn't a problem


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

Luckily I have 2 mutts without testicles! And they only get a bath about twice in winter.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, I've been just using a blow-dryer (or two), set to "Warm" because I was concerned about him overheating. It takes FOREVER though and I usually give up after ~45 minutes when he's still damp, and then his coat is still a bit curly and harder to brush. I'm thinking that for the $100, even a "cheap" force-dryer would probably save my hair dryer, and we can probably use it outside in the spring/summer, when he needs the most baths anyway. For a white dog who dislikes water, Snowball sure loves mud puddles. :doh:


----------



## DogLover5927 (Jan 8, 2014)

Where I work in my local dog and cat grooming salon (I'm a bather) we use these dryers:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/K-9-Fluffer...060?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4618a32e0c

We also use these and they are more for the really big dogs with lots of hair and to dry their under coat (no dial, just switches):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/K-9-III-Dog...176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46108529d8

I personally like them because with the dial you can make the air come out super high, low or in between. When new puppies come into the shop we put it at a low setting so they can get used to it and learn that theirs nothing to freak out about because nothing bad is happening. Once the dog is used to it you can adjust it as high as you want and therefore the dog gets dry faster. Good luck.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

gingerkid said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any experience with an at-home force dryer...
> Does anyone have an experience with them?


Sorry. No.

If it helps, we have one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/ChallengAir-2000AD-XL-Dryer-Spd/dp/B00061MPJC

We see them in use at dogs shows quite often.
They're sturdy and durable.
Ours still works (and looks) like new after about 7 years.

It does produce a surprising volume of air but, 
without heat (which we wouldn't use anyways)
it does take a while to dry a 120+ BRT in full show coat.


----------



## Dogmom1982 (12 mo ago)

What psi and attachments do you use?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

This is an eight year old thread, and none of the participants are active any more. 

Since you are asking about PSI, I'm going to assume you are talking about the person who said they used an air compressor? Honestly, that is *not *something I would do. Forced air dryers are made to be used on dogs. Air compressors are not.


----------

